# Jeweler's Work Bench Drawer Sweeps - VIDEO



## kadriver (Dec 3, 2017)

Here is a video that I did on recovering and refining the precious metals from a jeweler's work bench tool drawer part 1 of 2:

https://youtu.be/tLbcintXg98

kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Dec 3, 2017)

And here is the second part 2 of 2:

https://youtu.be/FO4cwhtHqWc

This was a long one, but there was no way to keep it short as there were several processes going at once.

kadriver


----------



## BigJohn603 (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm new to processing PM....I am a hobbiest jewelry maker...but I luv sreetips videos...when I retire from my real job in EMS I'm going to become a bench jeweler full time...atleast that's the plan...
Thanks for the great video, 

Big John


----------



## kadriver (May 4, 2019)

I took up a piece of carpet from under the jeweler's bench. About 1.5 ft squared. I processed it for him and was able to pull about 26 grams of pure gold from it.


----------

